# Monthly Report & Super Bowl LIV Trend



## BET10K (Feb 2, 2020)

Hello,

We would like to introduce to you our sports service https://bet10k.com

If you are a BIG player looking for BIG plays, we are the service for you.

LIMITED ACTION

We have a very strict approach, therefore many days we will have no action as plays are only released when our algorithm shows a strong edge.

HIGH WIN RATE & ROI

If you ever dreamed of winning your sports bets at genius level, while enjoying a high return on investment, now is your chance to fulfill your dream.

VERIFIED RESULTS

Don't take our word for it, we are verified by the world's most trusted independent third party sports handicapping monitor.

7-0 (100%) +$73,000

Verified Results at https://tinyurl.com/u27ybk7

FOLLOW US

Twitter https://twitter.com/bet10kcom or Instagram https://www.instagram.com/bet10kcom

SUPER BOWL LIV

We DON’T have a Premium Play on Super Bowl LIV but there is an interesting trend that you may wish to follow, Kansas City Chiefs are 23-9 in the first half in games played on a grass field the last two seasons.

Best of luck, and enjoy Super Bowl LIV!


----------

